# Getting a Siberian Husky groomed



## RBark (Sep 10, 2007)

Hi guys,

I was bored today and peeked in the forum a bit. I read all the horror stories. I initially thought that I had no reason to take Ollie in to get groomed. But since people emphasize getting dogs grooming so much, I thought I should check!

There's no lack of pictures of Ollie in the pictures forum, so you can see his coat. I've never taken him in to get groomed, his coat was very bad (dry and damaged, especially his tail, from previous owners) and his coat is much better now. His tail is still fixing itself (I see it improving).

Aside from the daily furminating for about two weeks twice a year, I will groom him with a slicker brush about every week or two. His fur appears to be okay. His nails are always short probably due to running a lot.

Is there a reason I should take him in? Or is he pretty much fine with his routine as is?


----------



## Durbkat (Jun 26, 2007)

I don't see a reason on getting him groomed as I don't think husky's fur gets long, correct me if I'm wrong. But the only reason people bring their dog in to get groomed is because they have a long hair dog.


----------



## RBark (Sep 10, 2007)

Durbkat said:


> I don't see a reason on getting him groomed as I don't think husky's fur gets long, correct me if I'm wrong. But the only reason people bring their dog in to get groomed is because they have a long hair dog.


Someone should tell that to this Husky! (I took this video at a dog show a while back)






Hehe. 

But sounds like I'm in the clear. I've seen shorthaired dogs at the groomers before so I wasn't sure. His hair is longer than it appears, though. The fur on his tail are a good four inches or so. And his body fur will probably be about 2 or 3 inches long when it finally grows back 100%. But it's so neat that it's hard to tell.


----------



## Durbkat (Jun 26, 2007)

How about you run by a groomers and ask them if they think he needs a hair cut.  But I'm sure there are other people who can answer your question better than me.


----------



## snowflake (Dec 12, 2007)

As a groomer myself i wouldnt cut his hair and it sounds like you are doing the right thing by brushing him often. I get a few huskies in for a bath/nail trim but never to shave down or even trim. They do need a good brushing because of the undercoat and furminating which you said you are doing already. If you can tackle him yourself then go for it.


----------



## Dieselsmama (Apr 1, 2007)

It sounds like you're doing all you need to do to a Sibe. If he's not amelling offensive a bath a couple times a year is more than sufficient. You don't want to bathe too much more than that unless he gets into something stinky or he is having skin issues he needs a medicated shampoo for. The biggest grooming jobs with Sibes is keeping them brushed out, they have such thick dense coats it needs to be a good deep brushing to make it to the skin and toe nail trims and ear cleaning.


----------



## xxxlisaxxx (Oct 15, 2007)

If I had a short hair dog I certainly would not be running to the groomers. I think you mentioned in a previous post that siberian's dont have a smell either. so I dont see the point of heading to the groomer.

I have 2 long hair dogs and my main reason for hopping to the groomers is because my cocker is very giddy when it comes to grooming. He is great when I am doing his back, sides, stomach but the main parts for him are his 4 legs which has thick curls and his ears and he is impossible to get to sit still when I am trying to reach those areas but somehow when he goes to the groomer he is as good as gold. His ears and legs get matted very quick so I go as I dont want it to get out of hand. Plus my cocker stinks to high heaven. Even 4 or 5 days after the groomer he is back to his smelly self. I think this must be his breed.

Also i have a Samoyed and like the siberian they appartently dont have this doggy smell either but I know I will have to head to the groomer as his coat is going to be crazy to mind. I will do as much as I can myself but I know I wont be able to keep it perfect without a bit of help.


----------



## Lorina (Jul 1, 2006)

I know a lot of people take their dogs to the groomers because they either can't handle doing everything themselves with their dog (some are horrible for nails, for instance), or don't have a place to give them a bath (ie, don't have a hand held showerhead). It can be easier to drop the dog off at the groomer's for a few hours than have your entire bathroom and fifteen towels completely soaked.


----------



## nlkeple (Sep 24, 2007)

To be honest, the only reason Lady goes to the groomer is because I don't want to trim her butt hair....it is something I could do if I wanted to or if I needed to, and Lady is well behaved about that sort of thing, BUT I just dont want to. It only costs me $15 and she comes to me with nails trimmed. butt hairs trimmed, and teeth brushed. If you don't mind doing the work, I can't see why you would need to take Ollie in. I only do it for Lady because I am a slacker and it is easier. LOL


----------



## rsculady (Jun 23, 2007)

I used to take Angel to the groomer but he was a wooly sibe and very long-haired. We were able to maintain it but he went about every 6mo. As for Makita(my sibe now), she is very short-haired and even when she blows her coat she is not too bad. I do take her to the vet for her nails though since she has black nails and does not like people touching her feet.


----------



## snowflake (Dec 12, 2007)

I think alot of people use us groomers because of convenience. It's easier to drop the dog/cat off and have it all done for you. Most people i think don't have the time or inclination to do it themselves. I myself have 2 short haired dogs. A Boston ans an English Bulldog. I'm a groomer, i could take care of a long haired dog, I just dont want to come home from work and have to tackle any more hair....lol. I have a couple of Huskies coming in this week in fact, and a Spitz.


----------



## Mdawn (Mar 3, 2007)

I've considered taking my dogs to the groomer so they can get a halfway decent bath. They move around so much it's difficult plus our bathroom is pretty small so after Uallis gets in there is hardly any room left for us. Also, I'd like their nails to get a good trim. Eddie's is pretty short because he runs around so much and it wears them down. I don't think that I cut Uallis's short enough but I'm scared to cut more off because I'm afraid I'll cut too short and he'll bleed all over the place.  

So I'd say that Ollie probably doesn't NEED to go to the groomers but it may be nice to take him anyway...I'm not much help, am I? LOL!!


----------



## RBark (Sep 10, 2007)

Thanks for everyone's replies. I'm happy to hear I'm not so far off in my line of thought! Maybe I'll take him in someday but probably not for a year or so because his fur is still repairing itself and needs to grow in a lot more. And I've heard a lot of horror stories of groomers shaving Siberians to "keep them cool in hot weather"  so I won't do anything unneccessary until his fur is back to normal.


----------



## snowflake (Dec 12, 2007)

You know, maybe just take him every so often to get a good bath and brush through. You don't have to use a groomer all the time as i know it's expensive. The husky i have tomorow comes every 6 months and in the scheduling book under her name it says "cookie's spa day" Her mom likes to call it that...Soooo cute.
Oh and Rbark, i have never ever shaved a siberian and wouldn't even want to. Most owners i think love them as they are and don't even wish to have them shaved...they are too beautiful.


----------



## RBark (Sep 10, 2007)

snowflake said:


> You know, maybe just take him every so often to get a good bath and brush through. You don't have to use a groomer all the time as i know it's expensive. The husky i have tomorow comes every 6 months and in the scheduling book under her name it says "cookie's spa day" Her mom likes to call it that...Soooo cute.
> Oh and Rbark, i have never ever shaved a siberian and wouldn't even want to. Most owners i think love them as they are and don't even wish to have them shaved...they are too beautiful.


Sounds like a good idea.


----------



## rsculady (Jun 23, 2007)

We did have Angels tummy shaved in the summer but the rest of his hair was long enough that you could not tell his tummy was bare unless he was laying on his back. LOL Other than that, he was never shaved. None of my other huskies have ever been wooly like he was so I never bothered with shaving them but he was one hairy dog. LOL Like the video that was posted only about twice as hairy. LOL


----------



## dane&cockermom (Oct 16, 2007)

people bring in dogs just for baths all the time. i did two danes over the weekend. lots and lots of labs come in...buulldogs...every kind of breed. hell, we have a fairly large client base of chihuahuas. lol.


----------



## Love's_Sophie (Sep 23, 2007)

I think if you feel your dog could use a good bath and comb out, then you could take your dog to a groomer; I get alot of Husky type dogs, and they sure benefit from a good bath and 'blasting' with the High velocity dryer...it really helps loosen any dead coat! It's down right amazing how different some of them look when they are done...


----------



## flipgirl (Oct 5, 2007)

Forgive me if I'm wrong but I read somewhere that dogs like Huskies should never be cut because they use their fur to regulate their body temperature. You should be brushing them regularly and occasional baths if necessary.


----------



## RBark (Sep 10, 2007)

flipgirl said:


> Forgive me if I'm wrong but I read somewhere that dogs like Huskies should never be cut because they use their fur to regulate their body temperature. You should be brushing them regularly and occasional baths if necessary.


Well, you don't want the topcoat cut. It protects them from the weathers. So when you shave a husky, they have no protection. So yeah, you don't want them shaved. I was just wondering if you should have it trimmed (like having a little bit cut off, nowhere near enough to reveal the undercoat, though. But it is not neccessary either, it seems!


----------

